# help deciding



## larryb (Jul 23, 2021)

I am upgrading from my Masterbuilt smoker that i have used for 5 years.  Leaning toward the Grilla Silverbac as it has 2 settings on the controller  Pro (varies the temp so more smoke) and PID (holds temp less smoke) and the RecTeq 590.  the usable space is about the same, the Silberbac comes with an upper rack RecTeq  no price posted, but extra cost.  Both only sell over the internet and drop ship.  I see lots of postings on this forum about the 590, mostly positive,  however the RecTeq forum has several NEGATIVE reviews.  Not a lot of Negative reviews anywhere on the Silverbac.  Tricked out with front shelf, and cover they are a few pennies cost difference.  both free shipping.  Looking for a tie breaking recommendation.


----------



## sandyut (Jul 23, 2021)

I am a huge Rec Teq fan.  Ive have my RT700 almost 3 years and love it.  I would buy another one tomorrow.  it has been rock solid.  When i called customer service for some setting help they were awesome.  I know a few folks have 590s on here and pretty sure they love them.   What were the negative reviews on the RT forum regarding?  Curious because if you don't use a pellet grill right, the experience can be rough...basically - follow the instructions and happiness will prevail.  I have read here and else where - where people gave inacurate advice on how to use a pellet grill...there is misinformation out there.  Shocker I know


----------



## larryb (Jul 23, 2021)

thanks for the input.  the negatives were unable to maintain temp.  and wifi issues.


----------



## larryb (Jul 23, 2021)

Oh, i forgot to mention that i will be using this device almost completely as a smoker.  I have a huge weber gas grill for the hot stuff.


----------



## sandyut (Jul 23, 2021)

larryb said:


> i will be using this device almost completely as a smoker. I have a huge weber gas grill for the hot stuff.


thats my set up as well.
the wifi is particular the first time its set up.  i forget the critical step - but if you dont follow the instructions it wont work.  I set mine up once and have never had a problem.  

If the maintaining temp issues for for getting too hot or running hot, that is a user setting on the auger speed.  if it was the opposite I would call support for help.  they normally send parts with little question.  example - I thought I had a bad probe and email them to see how to calibrate - they sent me a video and 2 new probes.  just like that.


----------



## larryb (Jul 23, 2021)

sandyut said:


> thats my set up as well.
> the wifi is particular the first time its set up.  i forget the critical step - but if you dont follow the instructions it wont work.  I set mine up once and have never had a problem.
> 
> If the maintaining temp issues for for getting too hot or running hot, that is a user setting on the auger speed.  if it was the opposite I would call support for help.  they normally send parts with little question.  example - I thought I had a bad probe and email them to see how to calibrate - they sent me a video and 2 new probes.  just like that.


Tha K's for the I pug


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 23, 2021)

sandyut said:


> I am a huge Rec Teq fan. Ive have my RT700 almost 3 years and love it.



I'm in the same camp as Dave. Had my RT-700 for maybe just a little longer than he has had his but not much, if any. Absolutely love it. You're always going to have somebody that's unhappy so take it with a grain of salt. My RT-700 has been absolutely rock solid. flawless, consistent performance time after time. Also as with him, I'd buy another one tomorrow if mine got blown away in a hurricane. You said smoking only but make ni mistake, it can run high temps for a great sear PLUS you get the smoke flavor that you won't get from a gas grill. 

Robert


----------



## larryb (Jul 23, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> I'm in the same camp as Dave. Had my RT-700 for maybe just a little longer than he has had his but not much, if any. Absolutely love it. You're always going to have somebody that's unhappy so take it with a grain of salt. My RT-700 has been absolutely rock solid. flawless, consistent performance time after time. Also as with him, I'd buy another one tomorrow if mine got blown away in a hurricane. You said smoking only but make ni mistake, it can run high temps for a great sear PLUS you get the smoke flavor that you won't get from a gas grill.
> 
> Robert


thank you.  do you sift out the sawdust of the pellets before putting into the hopper?  and what brand do you use?


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 23, 2021)

larryb said:


> thank you. do you sift out the sawdust of the pellets before putting into the hopper?



Nope. I just dump them in.



larryb said:


> and what brand do you use?



After burning through the 200# of Rec Tec pellets that came with the package I ordered, I've been using Lumber Jack pellets and ordering them from Dick's Sporting Goods.

Robert


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 23, 2021)

I'm also in the RT camp (590). Also used 200# RT pellets and now LJ.
Also looked at the Silverback before deciding on 590. Not sure if there is negative posts anywhere for the Silver, but they may not be published either, just saying ???  I do think it would be a great grill also. Good luck with your selection and let us know.


----------



## sandyut (Jul 23, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> After burning through the 200# of Rec Tec pellets that came with the package I ordered, I've been using Lumber Jack pellets





Winterrider said:


> I'm also in the RT camp (590). Also used 200# RT pellets and now LJ.


same here!  great minds think alike!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 23, 2021)

Ya, curious minds want to know! I  don't have either one, but would choose a rec tec in a heartbeat if I felt I needed one! So keep us informed 

Ryan


----------



## larryb (Jul 23, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Nope. I just dump them in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How were you able to get 200# of pellets with the grill?


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 23, 2021)

Both are good smokers with true PID control, so it comes down to the one that will make you happy....IE what features to you want.....The larger RT(700) has a 6 year warrantee the GSB has a 4 year same as the smaller RT (540)... The GSB has a double skin bottom, a nice plus for cold climate. 

Honestly you can't go wrong with either....


----------



## larryb (Jul 23, 2021)

The only big diggerence is that the GSB has a pellet dump.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 23, 2021)

RT 590 = 30 lb box -  GSB = 20 lb box..... To me this is the biggest difference.....the  second difference is the GSB has an enclosed storage under vs open.....This is real nice to store extra bags of pellets.....I've not dumped or changed my pellets in the box in my pellet grill once in the past 10 years (not cleaned or vacuumed it either, just dump and go).  I burn an average of 300 lbs a year.......

RT is imported, powder coated in US with US made electronics, GSB is imported & hand inspected in US, electronics is not US made......

The two differences above are functional the location of made not so much to me.

Again what is most important to you.....

edit, the third is the double skin bottom on the GSB....My pellet is double skinned (top and bottom) and it is real nice in the cold!


----------



## sandyut (Jul 23, 2021)

larryb said:


> The only big diggerence is that the GSB has a pellet dump.


I use a competition blend and never change the pellets.  this is not important to me.  I tried a couple different pellet manufactures and flavors, then settled on the one I liked for everything and just keep filling the hopper back up with those - LJ competition blend.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 23, 2021)

sandyut said:


> I use a competition blend and never change the pellets.  this is not important to me.  I tried a couple different pellet manufactures and flavors, then settled on the one I liked for everything and just keep filling the hopper back up with those - LJ competition blend.



Yup this, I use LiL' Devils from Oregon........why...local price $6.49 per 20lbs....ie 300lbs = $100 bills....


----------



## larryb (Jul 23, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> RT 590 = 30 lb box -  GSB = 20 lb box..... To me this is the biggest difference.....the  second difference is the GSB has an enclosed storage under vs open.....This is real nice to store extra bags of pellets.....I've not dumped or changed my pellets in the box in my pellet grill once in the past 10 years (not cleaned or vacuumed it either, just dump and go).  I burn an average of 300 lbs a year.......
> 
> RT is imported, powder coated in US with US made electronics, GSB is imported & hand inspected in US, electronics is not US made......
> 
> ...


what do you have? 1 other differenceRT has 2 meat probes GSB has 1.


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 23, 2021)

RT occasionally has specials where you can get a bundle. 
Smoker, 200# pellets , cover etc. I did the same.
 when I purchased mine. Slight discounted price compared to buying each individually.


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 23, 2021)

larryb said:


> How were you able to get 200# of pellets with the grill?



At no point did I say I put 200# of pellets in the grill. I said I burned through them   I got 5) 40# bags of pellets with my order. The hopper holds 40# of pellets. Fill it 5 times and you've gone through 200# of pellets. That thing will run a LONG time between fill-ups.

Robert


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jul 23, 2021)

tx smoker, knowing Dick's pellet prices I hope you're making them price match Atwood's farm and ranch prices.  There's one in Waco where you can check.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 23, 2021)

larryb said:


> what do you have? 1 other differenceRT has 2 meat probes GSB has 1.



I have a Memphis Wood Fire Grill, it’s an Older model, an Advantage Plus, it has been replaced by an import version (below). We have had ours 10 years and it’s still going strong (bought the floor demo model)!  If money wasn’t a thing I would have a built in Pro Elite........

https://memphisgrills.com/shop/cart-models/beale-street-stainless-steel/

All that aside, I would be perfectly happy with the RT or GSB......realize that I got the Memphis back then because it was one of the few that had a true PID controller and it’s full stainless. Today most have gone to the PID.....


----------

